# iPod Mount- Proclip Mount with Dension Cradle



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

Removed.


_Modified by themacnut at 1:41 PM 2-4-2006_


----------



## sjwass (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: iPod Mount- Proclip Mount with Dension Cradle (themacnut)*

If you have a Ipod Mini, here is a link to a great mount, the FlexDock

http://www.drbott.com/prod/db....xdock


----------



## Maestr0 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: iPod Mount- Proclip Mount with Dension Cradle (themacnut)*

themacnut,
is that ipod running off battery, or is it hard wired to the car? 
Thanks
M


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: iPod Mount- Proclip Mount with Dension Cradle (Maestr0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestr0* »_themacnut,
is that ipod running off battery, or is it hard wired to the car? 
Thanks
M


It should be off the car


----------



## Maestr0 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: iPod Mount- Proclip Mount with Dension Cradle (blarsen)*

I'm trying to find a power adapter for the ipod that goes straight to a 12v source. NOT to the cig. lighter. I dont want one that connects to the radio either...Already have that covered. Just a power source....


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: iPod Mount- Proclip Mount with Dension Cradle (Maestr0)*

Updated original post with new mount and pictures. 
Jeff


_Modified by themacnut at 9:57 PM 8-8-2005_


----------



## ewongkaizen (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: iPod Mount- Proclip Mount with Dension Cradle (Maestr0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestr0* »_I'm trying to find a power adapter for the ipod that goes straight to a 12v source. NOT to the cig. lighter. I dont want one that connects to the radio either...Already have that covered. Just a power source....

Um - get a cig lighter one and cut the cig ligher portion off?
Or 
Put a cheap femal cig socket behind the dash (I get Y cig cords from Radio Shack and cut em apart)
Or
Get the iPod doc connector with line out and then figure out what pins on the Fire Wire are used for the power and then put a Firewire pug in the car.... (i.e. get a Power Pod cord and then toss the cig portion of it)



_Modified by ewongkaizen at 4:09 AM 8-13-2005_


----------

